# My exploding cat



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

You may remember Tommy No-Tail, who featured in my Guess The Caption competition at harvest-time (in the burning field, remember...?). No? Well, Tommy is my lover-boy tail-less cat who is THE bestest cat in the universe.

Except he does not like snow. Which is a pity, because we are snowed in, out in the Boonies.

This morning, my better half went out into the back hallway where Tommy generally kips overnight, to find him running round in circles, howling and scrabbling at the carpet. "Aha", she thought - "the cat flap is iced up again". Partly correct. It was in fact under three feet of snow which had drifted up the back door (and also iced up..).

So, feeling very much in control and particularly pleased that she had identified the problem, she opened the back door, picked up Tommy ......

.... who exploded. 8O

He got thrown out anyway, but was clearly puzzled as to the reason when he clearly no longer had any need to be there.

I cried with laughter.

She got the 'ump.

And Tommy still isn't amused.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dougie

A great story ... off to bed now with a smile on my face.

thanks

Mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pets screw you up in this weather don't they?

About an hour ago I took the dog for it's nightly constitutional walkies. As it's snowing quite heavily I put on the big boots, warm coat, furry hat and thermal gloves.

Returned from the walkies and went to put the bag of "you know what" into the poo bin and guess what? NO BAG. 8O I must have lost my grip on it because of the thermal gloves.  

So I've had to do the walk twice tonight, once for the dog and again to retrieve a bag of something I definitely didn't want in the first place. :evil: 

Does this count as public spirited or what?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Pets screw you up in this weather don't they?


They certainly do,especially when it comes to ''doing the business'' :roll:

We have well over a foot of snow on the garden at the moment,and it is higher than our smaller dog!!

I have had to clear a space in the snow especially for the mutt so she can do what comes naturally.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, but I had to laugh :lol: :lol: 

Just let ours dogs out but only a light covering of snow.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dougie that was so funny.
My dog has rushed out realised he had to walk in snow up to his err --undercarriage, so he has walked round and round and round to flatten the snow --and I wish I had taken the camera out, because when he finally peed the look and smile on his face was so funny.
he dashed straight back in doors and laid on the Settee on his back as if to warm his er----under carriage.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Can you imagine my sossies they have a permanent bend and come in with big balls of it underneath.

A quick walk leaves em shattered. I am going to take some pics today if I can stop laughing.

They won't go out unless I go out with them mmmm not daft are they?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Bryn Dog loves the snow and acts like a two year old.

He did get a surprise this morning when assuming the squatting position for 'big jobbies'. It appeared that, due to the height of the snow, what was his was reluctant to bid farewell so Bryn had to hobble off still in the squatting position to, as it were, deliver the goods!


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

I was awoken this morning as I thought 6 am to let let Merlin and Muffie out , they did there whatever and then were running around ib the snow playing, I then realised it was only 4 am :roll:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Our Molly-cat hates winter and will only venture outside between November and March when ABSOLUTELY necessary and with ****'s size 10 up her backside 8O There's no way she will go out in this (mind you, the snow is deeper than she is) and puts on the brakes even with the pushing boot :lol: Hence the cat litter tray in the kitchen at the moment, yuk but preferable to any little presents from her which are bound to be deposited in the middle of our duvet :evil: She has an accusing look on her face at the moment - she obviously blames me entirely for the fact her domain has turned white.

Mrs D


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I really really really wish I hadn't been eating a chocolate eclair while I was reading this thread.

Really.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Willow the Whippet puppy asked if she could go back in her mummy's tummy and come out again next spring :roll: 

Basil, the cat, on the other hand is never in. He is such a strange one. He paddles in our pond (which is a natural one and very muddy!), goes out in the pouring rain and gets absolutely soaked yet he will run away from another cat and gets mugged by Willow the Whippet without so much as lifting a paw to her 8O


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I am having a similar problem with our old girl - point blank refuses to go outside and do the toilet in the snow.
I am convinced she can hold it in for about 72 hours 8O 

My friend was telling me that it was on TV the other day - lots of people having similar problems with getting their pets to 'take care of business' outside during the current weather.
A vet was saying it is particularly a problem with cats - as the longer they hold it in the more prone they are to getting a bladder/urine infection.

So I've relented and got a litter tray. Just for during the bad weather though (hopefully!).


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

My dogs are quite loving it actually although there is alot of yellow snow just round the edge of the garage. It's also easier to pick it up with snow as its not warm which is the worst bit for me just scoop up with load of snow!

What a subject! hope cats are ok shortly. 


Greenie


----------

